# PcJuengers Bastelbude



## PcJuenger (10. Juli 2016)

Sooo liebe Leute, da ich derzeit genug Zeit habe oder besser: genug Lust habe, mich von den Prüfungen abzulenken, habe ich wieder ein wenig mit Java gebastelt, spezieller mit dem schönen neuen JavaFX 8.
Herausgekommen ist eine hübschere Version eines alten Timer-Programmes von mir, den ich euch an dieser Stelle gern vorstellen würde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ein Bild des guten Programmes, das kreativerweise den Namen "Timer" trägt 
Es hat eigentlich so ziemlich alle Funktionen, die ein Timer-Programm benötigt: Per Slider werden die jeweiligen Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden ausgewählt, per ToggleButton kann ausgewählt werden, was nach Ablauf des Timers geschehen soll. Standardmäßig wird ein Alarm abgespielt, es kann aber auch ausgewählt werden, dass der Computer in den Ruhezustand geht oder herunterfährt.
Ein einmal gestarteter Timer kann sowohl gestoppt werden, um ihn später wieder zu starten, als auch komplett zurückgesetzt werden. Beenden lässt sich das Programm mit dem roten X, die grün markierten Bereiche erlauben ein Verschieben des Fensters (ist leider noch nicht optimal gelöst, ging aber noch nicht anders).
Der Fortschritt wird zweierlei angezeigt: Einmal gibt ein ProgressIndicator an, welcher Anteil der angegebenen Zeit schon verstrichen ist, zum anderen gibt ein Label an, wieviel Zeit noch verbleibt.
Schon mit dabei aber noch nicht funktionstüchtig ist der Settings-Button, der es später erlauben soll, verschiedene Styles und Alarm-Sounds zu wählen. 

Falls jemand von euch das Programm mal ausprobieren möchte, kann er gern hier posten und/oder eine Mail schreiben 
Vorher muss ich allerdings noch irgendwie die Lizenzen in das Programm einbauen, da sowohl der Font (Font-Awesome, guter Icon-Font) als auch der Alarm-sound nicht von mir sind. Die stehen allerdings unter einer Lizenz, dass man sie unkommerziell nutzen kann, muss halt nur noch den Lizenzhalter erwähnen ^^ (deshalb kann es etwas dauern, bis ich tatsächlich mal eine Version davon an Tester schicken kann).

Update 140716: Dank der stackoverflow Community konnte ich das Problem mit der Verschiebbarkeit lösen, was bedeutet, dass sich mein kleiner Timer nun wie ein normales Windows-Fenster verhält. (yay ^^)
Update 140716 #2: Sooo, dank ein wenig Herumgespiele mit css konnte ich dem kleinen Programm ein etwas anständigeres Design verpassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Juli 2016)

Ein neuer Tag, ein weiteres kleines Programm:
Diesmal handelt es sich um einen einfachen Passwort-Generator, der es ermöglicht, Passwörter zwischen 8 und 35 Zeichen zu generieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei kann noch ausgewählt werden, welche Zeichentypen alles vorhanden sein sollen.
Nach dem Generieren kann das Passwort dann bequem per Rechtklick kopiert und verwendet werden.

Zukünftig geplante Funktionen: Verschlüsseltes Speichern der Passwörter und einer mit Bezeichnern versehenen Liste. (das ist allerdings noch Zukunftsmusik ^^)


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2016)

Find ich gut, wenn jemand so was macht - ich brauch die beiden Tools zwar nicht, aber interessante Sache    vlt. wäre der Passwort-Generator ja auch was für Smartphones, und dann hast du damit sogar einen "Durchbruch" ?


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Juli 2016)

Hehe Smartphones waren ja seit jeher das Ziel ^^
Hatte bisher nur leider bissle zu wenig Zeit, um mich da tatsächlich ordentlich reinzufuchsen, hauptsächlich dank des Studiums.
Mal schauen, vielleicht wird's ja diesen Sommer was, bis dahin schreibe ich weiter fröhlich JavaFX 8 Programme ^^

Findes es nur schade, dass sich bisher keine Tester gefunden haben, die einen auf eventuelle Fehler hinweisen können. Ich meine, den Timer benutze ich selbst oft genug, um sicherstellen zu können, dass er so läuft, wie er soll, aber bei Programmen, die ich selbst nicht so häufig benutze, kann ich dadurch dann halt keine Bugfreiheit gewährleisten ^^

Als Nächstes ist ein kleines Haushaltsbuch geplant, damit man seine Ausgaben im Überblick behalten kann.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. September 2016)

Kleines Update:
Bisher bin ich mit dem Haushaltsmanager recht gut vorangekommen, daher kann ich ein wenig neues Material bieten ^^
Eine kleine Sneak peek auf das Programm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ihr euch wundert, was ins leere rechte Feld kommt: Da werden später Diagramme angezeigt, die die Ausgaben visualisieren (bspw: Wieviel habe ich in den Wochen dieses Monats ausgegeben? Für welche Kategorien habe ich am Meisten ausgegeben? etc.). Die Tabs am rechten Rand sind bisher noch provisorisch, da es bissle frickelig (!= schwierig) ist, die Klasse zu schreiben, die mir die ganzen Tabelleneinträge sortiert und die jeweiligen Ausgaben berechnet ^^
Das vorläufige Icon des Programms:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie unschwer zu erkennen, besteht es schlicht aus 2€ und 2 ¥ Zeichen, da ich verdammt unkreativ bin 
Wie immer: Kritik und Anmerkungen werden gern gesehen


----------



## PcJuenger (21. November 2016)

Soo liebe Leute, ich habe wieder ein kleines Programm zusammengeschraubt, nämlich einen Pen and Paper Itemkarten-Editor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem geneigten Leser auffallen dürfte, entspricht das Design exakt dem der Karten, die die RocketBeans in ihrem T.E.A.R.S. P&P verwendet haben, wofür ich es auch ursprünglich geschrieben habe.
Die Textfelder lassen sich weitgehend individualisieren, es können Schriftart, -farbe, -größe, -alignment und -style angepasst werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren können leicht individuelle Kartendesigns im .png Format verwendet werden.

Die Karten lassen sich zudem in einem eigenen Format speichern, dass das gesamte Design sichert und quasi archiviert. Daneben können sie auch als .jpg und .png exportiert werden. 

Hier ein paar Beispielkarten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr Interesse habt, gibt's hier den Link zum Herunterladenhttps://forum.rocketbeans.tv/t/tears-beards-karten-editor/14460


----------

